

BMW's new i3 battery car targets urbanites - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100920208

======
obeleask
On a venn diagram of electric cars, good looking cars, and cars that can do
more than 100 miles on a charge, why is that the overlap area is still the
Tesla by itself? If there was a more affordable Telsa, sales would be insane,
yet we keep getting more ugly, tiny-range cars with limited appeal.

